
The case of the 500-mile email - muriithi
http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html?
======
TheTarquin
That's hilarious! One thinks of a lot of possible hangups with email (delivery
delays, spam filter false alarms, etc.) but rarely maximum range.

------
BrandonM
It's a great story, but I'm not sure that I'm buying it. The conclusion is
what bothers me; he says the timeout was three milliseconds and proceeds to
convert 3 millilightseconds to 558.85 miles. So what's the problem? The
packets have to go there _and back_ in 3 milliseconds. This means that the
558.85 miles is for the round trip, meaning that any places more than, say,
250 miles away should have had issues. For me, this destroys the premise of
the whole article, since it contradicts things he said throughout.

The idea, though, that something like this could feasibly happen is certainly
true, and made for interesting reading.

~~~
PStamatiou
<http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail-faq.html>

~~~
BrandonM
Ahh, I stand corrected. Thanks for the link.

------
benn
My units doesnt have millilightseconds. :(

~~~
dreish
If it's because you're on a Mac, I recommend <http://www.finkproject.org/> \--
but I hear MacPorts is good too: <http://www.macports.org/>

Either one gets you a modern GNU Units.

~~~
tel
or you can do 3 milliseconds * c

